# Hymer B634 Cab Aircon



## Goldenwing (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first posting, so please be gentle with me.
I purchased a 2006 Fiat Hymer B634 last year and must say that overall I am very pleased with it.
But I do have one annoying problem and that is the cab air con system it does not hold the gas!
It has a very slow leak that nobody can seem to find even with a coloured dye being added. I have had it refilled twice now but it does not last more than a week before running out of gas.
The last chap that had a look thought that the problem might be under the dashboard area rather than under the bonnet but it was not a job he was prepared to take on. Has anybody else had the same problem or where could I take it to get it sorted?
I live in the southwest of UK.


----------



## queenie77 (Nov 10, 2012)

*cab air con Hymer*

ive just bought a Hymer, and dont know how the cab air con works? you mention gas where do i get this from, and where does it go?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

See My Post here<<< click

*Do you know How long does it hold the refrigerant gas for without the A/C being used?
*Has it been tested with OFN (Nitrogen)?
*Do you notice any unusual oily smells in the cab area?

The Dye is injected into the system and is carried around with the oil. When the gas leaks, some fine spray of oil can be dispersed with it. This will show up under UV lamp.

This is usually easier to detect on the high pressure side (think Condenser in front of radiator). Than the low pressure side Evaporator (buried in your dash).

Most common leaks are the

Condenser - Fairly easy to change Had to replace the motohome one here < Click
Hoses - Easy if you can access them

Less common is the Evaporator - Which is a real pain to change.

Anything from 4 to 72+ hours in labour charges.

TM


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

queenie77 said:


> ive just bought a Hymer, and dont know how the cab air con works? you mention gas where do i get this from, and where does it go?


First thing to do is to check your dash to make sure you have it fitted, it will be a switch with an snowflake emblem on it. If fitted check it works on the cold setting, you will notice a big difference very quickly.

If there is no difference then it may need topping up and this can be done at most garages and some Kwik Fit style garages. It is always worth a phone call at this stage to make sure that they can accommodate your vehicle in the workshop. I was quoted between £45 to £65 for the top up (apparently my Ducato chassis Hymer takes slightly more gas than a standard car) and to have a dye put into the reservoir. The dye is put in mine as the gas was low and I wanted to make sure that it wasn't leaking.

Hope that helps


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If a recharge only lasts a week then it's not a slow leak and should be easily visible using a UV light. All aircon refrigerant these days contains UV dye (it's not coloured but glows a flourescent green under UV light).
If you've had a top-up recently you'll have the dye in there so buy a UV torch, strip off the front bumper etc. and examine all the pipework, pump and condenser using the torch when it's dark outside, you should find the leak. It'll probably be in the condenser. If you need a new condenser try these people:
http://www.adrad.co.uk/
Usually less than a third the price of OEM condensers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

gaspode said:


> If a recharge only lasts a week then it's not a slow leak and should be easily visible using a UV light. All aircon refrigerant these days contains UV dye (it's not coloured but glows a flourescent green under UV light).
> If you've had a top-up recently you'll have the dye in there so buy a UV torch, strip off the front bumper etc. and examine all the pipework, pump and condenser using the torch when it's dark outside, you should find the leak. It'll probably be in the condenser. If you need a new condenser try these people:
> http://www.adrad.co.uk/
> Usually less than a third the price of OEM condensers.


Gaspode, you wrote...

"All aircon refrigerant these days contains UV dye"

I am not sure where you read this or who told you. But I can assure you this is not the case.

TM


----------

